# Pet Waste Disposal System



## cinrds (Dec 22, 2005)

Has any one used these? If so do they work? I saw the one that Cabela's has theDoggie Dooley Pet Waste Disposal System is it any good or are there better one or just a waste of time.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I vote for waste of time! 

Just get a 5 gallon bucket, put a garbage bag in it, once it is full tie the bag and put it out with the rest of the garbage! Oh yeah I highly recommend covering it so if it rains the bucket doesn't fill up   That is totally gross BTW! <GAG>

FOM


----------



## RAB (May 28, 2004)

Are there any other items on the market to be used that are worth buying? 8)


----------



## RAB (May 28, 2004)

I am looking for input on a effective way of disposing of waste in my backyard. Nothing to big. Any input is appreciated. 8)


----------



## yelm labs (Mar 18, 2004)

*waste disposal*

You could make your own waste disposal system out of a five-gallon bucket with a lid. Drill some holes in the top 1/4 of the bucket, dig a hole, larger and deeper than the bucket, place a layer of gravel in the bottom of the hole - enough so the top of the bucket is level with the ground. Fill the sides of the hole with gravel. Place the stools in the bottom of the bucket, add the digester that you can buy, add water and close. You add water every time you add stools, and theory is that the dissolved stools leave the bucket through the holes, and drain in to the rock. It will not work (digest ) when it is cold. Also the hole may fill up and not drain well, and then it is time to move the bucket - this is no different that commercially available systems, they want you to put gavel in the bottom of the hole too. In some ways it is easier to just put it in the trash.


----------



## brian breuer (Jul 12, 2003)

I am an engineer that designs septic systems as part of my job. Those dooley things are a waste of money. 

Yelm's idea will work if you keep moving the bucket but so will digging random holes and burying the poop. 

I follow FOM's system. If you have a kennel then I would recommend a regular septic tank with drain lines. 

Brian


----------

